# Yo How much?



## Kill Bill

New thread. I decided after christmas 2008 (this christmas) I'm going to start selling parts of my pc. I need a price range of how much I'll get for this in january 2009:

OCZ 1000watt
ABIT IN9 32max wi-fi
Gainward Bliss GeForce 8800ULTRA
Intel Core Quad Q6600
twinx cross hair 4096mb 800mhz ram
2x 500GB HDD - One with Vista and Mac OS X installed. (really luck of the draw)
Nzxt Apollo.

I decided I want to get a macbook pro. I have 380 euros saved up so at christmas I'll have 1,080K + 400 Euros for my present. Would I have enough for a 2,600 AKA 1,200 for all the parts.

If  I get about 2000Euros now for those parts tell me and I'll consider selling them now


----------



## mep916

I'd sell the Ultras ASAP.


----------



## Interested

500-600usd?


----------



## PabloTeK

Yeah by December that PC will be worth €500-€600 max, even now €1200 is a bit much really. The 9800GX2's have come out which blast the Ultras for value.


----------



## Kill Bill

Crap. So I should start selling now?


----------



## Kill Bill

PabloTeK said:


> Yeah by December that PC will be worth €500-€600 max, even now €1200 is a bit much really. The 9800GX2's have come out which blast the Ultras for value.



Also on newegg a geforce 8800 ultra costs 500usd so isnt that good


----------



## PabloTeK

£1500 is again still too much, people are now lapping upt he 9 series cardsa nd abandoning the older G80 cards like the Ultra. TBH you'll need to figure out a way of getting that extra money because that PC ain't gonna cover it.


----------



## Kill Bill

PabloTeK said:


> £1500 is again still too much, people are now lapping upt he 9 series cardsa nd abandoning the older G80 cards like the Ultra. TBH you'll need to figure out a way of getting that extra money because that PC ain't gonna cover it.



Hmm. Might aswell keep the PC then. Hmm.... Any tips on how to get money. And please dont say job as I'm sure no one will give a 12 year old a job. I'm good with numbers, I might ask dad if I can do the accounting and get some My sister could get my laptop in 24 weeks(part time). It would take me almost 2 years to get it (including birthday/christmas) +'s.


----------



## PabloTeK

Accounting is very hard (I got an A at GCSE Maths) and I still find it difficult to balance books properly and check every figure over and over. It's not just numbers, people spend years training to it correctly, there is a legal responsibility for them to be perfect, no mistakes. Just try doing jobs around the house for small amounts of money, it'll mount up.


----------



## Kill Bill

PabloTeK said:


> Accounting is very hard (I got an A at GCSE Maths) and I still find it difficult to balance books properly and check every figure over and over. It's not just numbers, people spend years training to it correctly, there is a legal responsibility for them to be perfect, no mistakes. Just try doing jobs around the house for small amounts of money, it'll mount up.



My mum is like bree of desperate housewives so shes kind of misses perfect and everything is not done right unless she does it


----------



## PabloTeK

Then I think the technical word for the situation you're in is screwed. Surely you don't need one of the Uber MBP's? I'm only planning to get the basic one when I go to University for example. The basic one here is only £1300 (I say only...).


----------



## Kill Bill

PabloTeK said:


> Then I think the technical word for the situation you're in is screwed. Surely you don't need one of the Uber MBP's? I'm only planning to get the basic one when I go to University for example. The basic one here is only £1300 (I say only...).



I need the 17inch for the best of reasons. Actually maybe a 15inch but thats only 300euros in the difference so 17inch and plus it would cool better.


----------



## PabloTeK

I think the 17" is a waste of money really, €300 for 2 extra inches (diagonally) of screen space isn't really worth it, my email reckons I can get more inches for less for example.


----------



## Kill Bill

PabloTeK said:


> I think the 17" is a waste of money really, €300 for 2 extra inches (diagonally) of screen space isn't really worth it, my email reckons I can get more inches for less for example.



Think so. I'm just thinking of cooling but I guess your right. The dead line is around may 2009 being honest as I leave primary and move upto secondry and when I do technolgy I want to show off
(really need one being honest as I want to work on a legal mac)


----------



## Kill Bill

But if I am to get a macbook pro how would I turn the pc into an internet server for like a website or something


----------



## Kornowski

PabloTeK said:


> my email reckons I can get more inches for less for example.



Haha! Paul, did you sign up for that too?


----------



## mep916

Kornowski said:


> Haha! Paul, did you sign up for that too?



lmao. 

Sell the Ultras on ebay. Offer 'em worldwide. I sold an Ultra a couple months ago to some guy in Malaysia for $610 USD.


----------



## Kill Bill

mep916 said:


> lmao.
> 
> Sell the Ultras on ebay. Offer 'em worldwide. I sold an Ultra a couple months ago to some guy in Malaysia for $610 USD.



I don't know. I'm a heavy gamer so lasting a year without ultras would be something.


----------



## Kornowski

mep916 said:


> lmao.



Not you too, Mike?


----------



## myPCrocks

Let me look in my crystal ball and I will get back to you.


----------



## Kill Bill

myPCrocks said:


> Let me look in my crystal ball and I will get back to you.



HA! - Post count are we?


----------



## Gogey

Kill Bill said:


> I need the 17inch for the best of reasons. Actually maybe a 15inch but thats only 300euros in the difference so 17inch and plus it would cool better.



ONLY 300 euros.


----------



## spanky

so are you selling now or what?


----------



## Kill Bill

theresthatguy said:


> so are you selling now or what?



If I can get the stuff in my pc for 2,000euros then yes of course. I wouldn't tell my dad though. I would just takes them out 1 by 1 and leave the case their and when I get my MBP I'll connect it to the monitor and say the pc is running through the cables but its not physically on


----------



## NJNETSFAN

Kill Bill said:


> If I can get the stuff in my pc for 2,000euros then yes of course. I wouldn't tell my dad though. I would just takes them out 1 by 1 and leave the case their and when I get my MBP I'll connect it to the monitor and say the pc is running through the cables but its not physically on



Since you would need your parent's approval to sell the computer, I would assume they bought it for you. I wouldn't go sneaking around behind their back, because there is always that chance that things won't go as planed and your parents will eventually find out. Like stated earlier, your screwed. Just keep the system you have now, it's nicer than the majority of computers out there right now, be happy with what you have for a while.


----------



## Kill Bill

My pc is listed on www.buyandsell.ie its still pending and at a price of 2,888.00 Euros - I'll change the price after 2 weeks but if some one buys it = Yay me It will have SERVICE PACK 1 of Vista installed so the 4gb of ram is in there and being used which I found shocking. If anyone buys it, I would be like wow. - And this is not a scam I will give it to them honestly, It just doesnt come with a monitor,


----------



## WeatherMan

You're gonna try sell your PC with Mac OS X installed ?


----------



## Kill Bill

Bootup05 said:


> You're gonna try sell your PC with Mac OS X installed ?



Yea, I done it before. I'll just ask them do you want mac os x or vista installed.


----------



## JlCollins005

isnt mac osx for pc a hacked not legal copy?


----------



## Kill Bill

JlCollins005 said:


> isnt mac osx for pc a hacked not legal copy?



And... It's upto them They have to phone me and I'll give them the details.

I might just dual boot it.


----------



## Ramodkk

Interested said:


> 500-600usd?





The GPU+PSU alone are worth $700+!


----------



## WeatherMan

Not in 7 months there not


----------



## Ramodkk

I don't think he wants to sell them in 7 months


----------



## Kill Bill

Since my mum and dad split up I kind of have to sell this soon at a good price e.g 2,888.00 - Same price as the mbr I want and if I can get that I can get the 4gig of ram as I have 510euros saved - ram = 360 so like yea.


----------

